# Egg Donation?



## Cookie3 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey mamas,
I'm not sure if this should be posted here, sorry if it's in the wrong plac








I am considering egg donation. I am a 29 year old mama of 3 and I would love to hear other's stories of egg donation whether donated or recieved.


----------



## Oceanwave (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Cookie3,
After 3 failed IVF cycles, I too am considering egg donation. I am a mom to one 3 year-old. I too would be interested to hear others experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Buzzer Beater (Mar 5, 2009)

Cookie3, I am now 20 weeks pregnant because of a wonderful young woman who donated her eggs. I cannot begin to tell you how happy I am, and how the future has changed for me and DH. It is a selfless, amazing thing to do...
I don't think it is an easy thing physically for the donor. Have you looked into the process?
Sara


----------



## Buzzer Beater (Mar 5, 2009)

Oceanwave, there are a lot of good clinics in SoCal. Have you talked to your ob or RE about it? I think it's worth it, but it's a grueling process. There is a fantastic group on Yahoo, it's called Parent Via Egg Donation. The ladies there helped me through everything down to my shots. Check it out!
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/PVED/

If you have any questions you can ask me of course.
Sara


----------



## Cookie3 (Dec 21, 2007)

Would that Yahoo group be supportive for the egg donor as well? I am seriously considering donating eggs and am lost as to where to start. Thanks for the replies so far








Congrats a thousand times Buzzer!!


----------



## Buzzer Beater (Mar 5, 2009)

Cookie3 I think that group is just for intended parents, tho the moderator may know where you could start...you can email her at the email address on this page:http://www.parentsviaeggdonation.org/v2/contact.html

I don't know everything you need to find out about, but some things are-
-would you be a known or anonymous donor?
-could you travel to donate?
-will you tolerate the meds well?
-what do you think is fair compensation?
-would you sign up with an agency or have your own lawyer?
I think on fertilethougts.com there are egg donors chatting.
Good luck!
Sara


----------



## californiajenn (Mar 7, 2007)

Cookie - I've donated 3 times so I can tell you in the world of egg donation you are too old.







I'm 29 too so I KNOW your are not actually old. Most agencies give a top age of 30, some at 32. The most popular donors are in their early 20's and have a child or have a previous donation that resulted in a pregnancy. Now if you were donating to a sibling or something, it's different.

It's a hard but rewarding process. It's not called Loopy Lupron for nothing. ;-)


----------

